# Political left/right vs type



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Trying to find correlations.

If you don't know your type just choose whatever feels right or is the closest.

I can't put images or links yet, so please search up political left vs right yourself if you don't know. Sorry!


----------



## piece in quite (Aug 10, 2015)

infp = stalin

entp = hitler


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

secluded form said:


> entp = hitler


I've always heard that Hitler was INFJ. Not sure though.

If you're talking about the political theory ENTP is closest to, why hitler?


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

ESTP.

Social Democracy


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

i'm an infp and i support (libertarian) communism


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Lakigigar said:


> i'm an infp and i support (libertarian) communism


Hi, i don't know thaaat much about politics so please explain what libertarian communism is. Is it the ideal of communism (bottom left corner of political compass)? Because usually communist nations are considered rather authoritarian.

Or maybe i'm talking about something completely different.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ENTJ and I suppose my core beliefs coincide most closely with social democracy.

However, since I live in the US and there's no accurate conception of liberalism here I'd consider myself to be a center-left centrist.

If any of you play the game NationStates: I usually aim for a "Left-leaning college state". I would go for "Capitalizt" but the game seems to correlate economics with pollution. So "Left-leaning college state" is typically my go-to as that seems like the best compromise and most fitting of my playstyle.










:happy:


----------



## dismountedhussar (Mar 20, 2017)

I hate to be that guy but, the left/right political divide is only semi-useful in describing the seating arrangement of national assembly. It sort of makes sense in the Enlightenment context where the divide was strictly political*. In the mid-20th century context, a triangular graph with liberalism/democracy, communism, and fascism as the points works much better; political parties can then be described as a combination of the three.






I need to play HOI3 again. 
The cartesian-style political compass(left/right,authoritarian/libertarian) is an improvement but you still have weird things like Hitler being a centrist, an authoritarian one but still. A better system would be 3-dimensional (social,economic,authority) if only the general public could in 3-dimensions. *Rant over*

ISTP - Enlightened Alt-Centrist[SUP]TM[/SUP] (aka a jaded leftwing-libertarian) 

*Only the most radical of the radicals even questioned property rights, the conflicts over economic policy had to do with noble and guild privileges, state-sanctioned monopolies, and internal tariffs; all of these were restricts on personal liberty by the state and thus considered more of a political issue. 
[spolier]As a side note, colonial Latin America is a great example of how not to run an empire. Trade between colonies, at least at the viceregal level was generally banned, expect by very limiting charters from the crown. During the 1740's only one or two ships a year were allowed to trade a dye from Mexico to Peru and this was never enough to allow for full textile production. Did the crown increase the amount of dye that was allowed to be traded? Of course not. At one point Venezuela was banned from exporting leather, to everyone, including Spain; the cattle wasn't hurting the rest of Venezuela's exports, ranchers in Spain were complaining that leather was getting too cheap. Is it really surprising that around 30% of all trade in the New World was smuggling, and it basically created Buenos Aries. It was cheaper and easier to sail to Buenos Aires, then up the Rio de la Plata, then over land across the Andes to Peru than it was to pay all of the licensees and tariffs.[/spolier]


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

@dismountedhussar Hmm, i like that triangle format. Makes more sense than most of the models i've seen. It's nice to be able to put Hitler on a more extreme spot rather than centrist/authoritarian and i really like the visual representation of the mixing of ideologies/methods that goes on between the 3 corners.

The only reason i made this left/right was that it's so much easier to explain, and also the polls can only go up to 20 answers and even if we were allowed to go beyond that, it would just get too confusing and tedious-looking. And because not many people would vote, we would just get maybe 1 vote per option and some left with no votes.

Maybe it would be nice to make another thread with the triangle format and have people place themselves on it?

I might just be brain-dead in the morning, but what flag is that in the communist corner?


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

INTJ Ultranationalist. *All* nations should be free! *Civic* Nationalism is inclusive, *not* exclusive!

*Resist* the one-world super-state! *Resistance* is your sacred duty and *Liberty* is your birthright!


----------



## dismountedhussar (Mar 20, 2017)

Hottest_Commie_Ever said:


> I might just be brain-dead in the morning, but what flag is that in the communist corner?


The red flag looks like Mongolia(possibly Tannu Tuva) and the yellow flag is Sinkiang.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

dismountedhussar said:


> The red flag looks like Mongolia(possibly Tannu Tuva) and the yellow flag is Sinkiang.


Thanks, i'll look more into that. And people say video games don't teach you anything!


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Hottest_Commie_Ever said:


> Thanks, i'll look more into that. And people say video games don't teach you anything!


They do.. They learned me english and they learned me so many things...

I've played HoI 3 too, and HoI 4.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

@Lakigigar What language(s) do you speak?

Yes i think my 7th grade class learned the world map through geography games and Risk - board games can teach you things too.


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm not sure about left versus right, but I think I'm mostly libertarian while also being pro-life, mostly anti-war, and pro-government aid when necessary. So probably more right-leaning if we're going off of the definition of small government vs big government?

If anyone knows a word for that or a good political typology spectrum I can look at let me know. ^^ I've been called a pacifist but I feel like it isn't entirely true and doesn't really qualify as a political opinion regardless.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Hottest_Commie_Ever said:


> @Lakigigar What language(s) do you speak?
> 
> Yes i think my 7th grade class learned the world map through geography games and Risk - board games can teach you things too.


Dutch, English and a bit of French. And a few words German / Swedish.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Lakigigar said:


> They do.. They learned me english and they learned me so many things...
> 
> I've played HoI 3 too, and HoI 4.


I have a Bangladeshi friend who learned English from watching movies.

I've always struggled to learn languages (although pretty at recognizing them along with dialects and accents), so I'm always very impressed when people are able to catch on to a foreign language just by watching speakers interact, or interfacing with a game. It's an excellent skill to have, and can open up a ton of avenues for people.

What games were the most helpful for you when getting a grasp of English?


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> I have a Bangladeshi friend who learned English from watching movies.
> 
> I've always struggled to learn languages (although pretty at recognizing them along with dialects and accents), so I'm always very impressed when people are able to catch on to a foreign language just by watching speakers interact, or interfacing with a game. It's an excellent skill to have, and can open up a ton of avenues for people.
> 
> What games were the most helpful for you when getting a grasp of English?


Not one game in particular, but games like:
Runescape (unavailable in Dutch)
Pokémon (unavailable in Dutch)
strategy games like Civilization / Europa Universalis / Paradox (all unavailable in Dutch)

made it easier to learn english.

Though my english was still quite bad until a few years ago. I think watching shows like The Big Bang Theory and watching more & more movies definitely did improve my english (sometimes using english subtitles). The American presidential elections actually helped me a lot as well, since i've read a lot of stuff in english. I've also read a lot of wikipedia articles in english, because there is simply so much more information on english wikipedia, and it happens quite frequently that i can't find the information i'm looking for in my own language. I'm an expert in meteorology and climatology, and i always use the English version of wikipedia if i want to research something. If i want to research on certain stuff, i use english websites since the dutch websites are simply insufficient. I actually prefer to use the english wikipedia in general. I like a lot of facebook pages in english on my facebook. English is just part of my daily life. I think i even read and hear more english nowadays than my native language despite living in Belgium and never hearing english in real-life... (but i have social phobia). It has even happened that i started talking in english against people... That's weird lol. And i use a lot of english words in my language as well that i borrowed. It also did happen that i forgot a certain word in my language and that i had to say it in english... (to remember was an example of such a word  ), but sometimes i have those little blackouts. I also forgot my pin code twice... (once with a debit card on an ATM and once with the password on my laptop despite using it every day. )

And PerC definitely helped a lot with writing and reading of course. My english definitely did improve a lot in the first months after i registered on here. Sometimes i can still read my posts from january, february and march 2016 and the english in these posts is definitely worse.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

ISTP and don't really care about it. I just vote some small ass guy that I'm sure of that he doesn't win so my vote doesn't completely go to waste.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Left. NP.


----------



## Oec2600 (May 23, 2014)

INFP
Libertarian Socialist Anarchist


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Anti-government anarchist. ESTP


----------



## Oec2600 (May 23, 2014)

Reap said:


> Anti-government anarchist. ESTP


Are you on the philosophical side or more Post-Left individualist side ?


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Oec2600 said:


> Are you on the philosophical side or more Post-Left individualist side ?


Absolutely nowhere near the left. 

I'm bottom right more towards free enterprise, private property rights, fiercely protected individual freedoms and advocating freedom of opportunity. 

Some would say I'm more of a "soft" ancap but not a utopian. I have a post on the subject I need to make in one of the threads. I'll link you to that.


----------



## Oec2600 (May 23, 2014)

Reap said:


> Absolutely nowhere near the left.
> 
> I'm bottom right more towards free enterprise, private property rights, fiercely protected individual freedoms and advocating freedom of opportunity.
> 
> Some would say I'm more of a "soft" ancap but not a utopian. I have a post on the subject I need to make in one of the threads. I'll link you to that.


Ever been to https://www.crowdfreedom.com/ and https://www.slayerment.com/ ? Good sites.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Oec2600 said:


> Ever been to https://www.crowdfreedom.com/ and https://www.slayerment.com/ ? Good sites.


These are great. I have good reading material for tomorrow. Thank You! 

(Also, looked up post-left individualism and yes, I do agree that fundamentally the left is archaic and needs to be revamped and restructured ... I used to be on the left anti-corporatist side as late as 2013-ish, but once we entered the late Obama years, I realized that leftism is essentially dead in the water with regards to continued progress .. and in fact progressivism is deeply rooted in its own version of traditionalism and many on the "social democrat" / "progressive" bandwagon are dinosaurs preaching ideologies that are quite unpalatable and inhumane when examined closely while simultaneously pretending to be open-minded but completely unopen to any idea that is not preached by their pseudo-religious elders).


----------



## Oec2600 (May 23, 2014)

Reap said:


> These are great. I have good reading material for tomorrow. Thank You!
> 
> (Also, looked up post-left individualism and yes, I do agree that fundamentally the left is archaic and needs to be revamped and restructured ... I used to be on the left anti-corporatist side as late as 2013-ish, but once we entered the late Obama years, I realized that leftism is essentially dead in the water with regards to continued progress .. and in fact progressivism is deeply rooted in its own version of traditionalism and many on the "social democrat" / "progressive" bandwagon are dinosaurs preaching ideologies that are quite unpalatable and inhumane when examined closely while simultaneously pretending to be open-minded but completely unopen to any idea that is not preached by their pseudo-religious elders).


I think like politics , there's different forms of Anarchism for personality types too.
There’s this argument of post-revolution anarchist society who’s right and who’s wrong and I think why bother fighting ,
anarchism is about freedom. People will go off and live their own life. That’s the whole point !
To escape what they are sick of. lol As for leftist philosophy , the NF / NP types I’m sure would just love it. lol
There's a thread on anarchism I've been chatting on right here. 
http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/148748-type-most-likely-support-anarchy-anarchist.html
Some think revolution won’t happen like I heard on anarchy101 . While others are insurrectionary like crimethinc .
Antifa I would say is F types. I get their values but I’m not sure if just fighting does anything.
Still , a free society does sound pretty sweet.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I just saw that poll. I can instantly tell you that the ISTP's are grossly underrepresented because by and large they are the most anti-government individuals IRL that I have met. They are the type imo that is most likely to _actually _go off on their own and live off the grid. A lot of them don't even trust the internet mind you, so they're not even going to be on these sites talking about politics because imo they've already made up their minds and are doing their own thing out there somewhere. 

As an ESTP, I'm already almost entirely off the grid. I don't have a credit card therefore I have no credit. I spent an entire year recently seeing how much my life would be impacted if I don't have a license (I didn't break the law and drive btw either). I eventually relented and got my license. I rejected Obamacare and refused to pay the penalty because it's direct state sanction extortion. No consequences for that. 

I pay my taxes through my wife but if I could avoid them without threat of incarceration, I would since I believe that taxation is a form of theft. 

I'm probably already very close to an anarchist IRL but unfortunately, I have come to accept that ultimately I can only do my part by reminding people of the original basis of America's freedom --- which was to quite literally tell a globalist empire to fuck off and then create a charter of freedoms that was originally designed to insure the smallest minority (which is the individual) their freedoms ... which were usurped over time with a parasitical federal government that just did not stop growing and continued to give itself more and more power.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I think i'm bang in the middle but I've been told I tend to agree more with the right than the left.
ESFP


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

Right and ESFJ


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

I voted xNxP and Right, though it might be more accurate to say "not left". For exaple, I voted for Gary Johnson over Trump or Hillary.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

INFP left


----------



## TB_Wisdom (Aug 15, 2017)

Very strange poll. xNxJ. Lol. ENFJs are very different from INTJs. I like ENFJs but they're completely different temperaments. (NF vs NT in Keirseyan Temperaments, Sanguine vs Melancholic in classical temperaments). Why group NJs together? Here we are making our own cognitive functional models...

Besides, there was no "in between" or "moderate" category, so I didn't vote.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't like how this poll is designed tbh. Should have done it different. xNFx and xNTx, xSxJ's and xSxP's. I might even do a different poll, where i will check out whether Fi users have more distrust towards the government than Fe users, but I need to think a good design of that poll.

Might want to group them in Fi dom, Fi aux, Fi tert, Fi inferior, Fe dom, Fe aux, Fe tert and Fe inferior, and say Yes - No questions, though i believe Ne and Ti also play a role in forming a political ideology.

I can do the same with either Ti and Ne, but than i would have to create three polls


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> ENTJ and I suppose my core beliefs coincide most closely with social democracy.
> 
> However, since I live in the US and there's no accurate conception of liberalism here I'd consider myself to be a center-left centrist.
> 
> ...


Hey i remember seeing this a few months back and i've started to play NationStates for a few weeks now. I have an anarchist country and a socialist one (trying to become a left-wing utopia, why not), just for fun. It's hard to determine my own political stance because media is so complicated and i'm trying to get myself un-brainwashed.

I like the classification system though. My anarchy has terrible environment, too, so i guess lack of government regulation (reasonably) leads to pollution.

Do you know how long it would be for them to re-classify me again? (Trying to put less and less restrictions on personal and political freedoms, used to be corrupt dictatorship and was classified as democratic socialist sometime in May)


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

@TB_Wisdom @Lakigigar apologies for the strangeness of the poll. Because N and S are most commonly associated with left and right, and i found that J and P might have had associations with authoritarian and libertarian, i decided to give this unconventional method a try instead of using the traditional dichotomies.

I can make a new one, or you can, but i'm too lazy right now. I will find out how many NFs are not left-wing and how many SJs are not right-wing another day, etc etc


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Also we can't add more than 20 options, and too many would be too confusing as not many people vote in these polls anyways, that too.

I will try adding moderate options with dichotomies and dominant functions another day.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

xNxJ. Center-right.


----------

